# Versus inking a deal to carry daily highlights of TDU...



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

Versus inking a deal to carry daily 30 minute highlights of Tour Down Under...


Quote from here: https://www.mediapost.com/publications/index.cfm?fa=Articles.showArticle&art_aid=96591 - (but it requires registration)

_"Versus has agreed to terms to carry the first race in Lance Armstrong's much-anticipated comeback--next month's Tour Down Under in Australia. The deal calls for the Comcast-owned network to be the exclusive U.S. broadcaster of the race via a daily highlight show. 

Versus' agreement is with the Australian rights holder, Eurocam. The deal is expected to be completed within days, with only some paperwork yet to be signed, according to Eurocam General Manager Frank Chidiac. 

"The 2009 race has certainly attracted plenty of attention with the return of Lance Armstrong," Chidiac wrote in an email. "In particular, in the U.S. We are pleased that Versus has come on board as a partner to showcase the event to U.S. audiences". 

The Tour Down Under will not be carried live, but Versus will air a daily half-hour highlight show after each of the race's six stages, which begin Jan. 20. The network, however, will work with Eurocam to air some special interviews with Armstrong at various points in the race. 

Efforts to reach Versus spokespeople were unsuccessful late Thursday night. 

The event will be held in South Adelaide, Australia. And Chidiac said that the Versus deal "is another milestone" for the race, where interest in high regarding how the 37-year-old Armstrong will fare after his 2005 retirement. 

Versus is now poised to ride along with Armstrong to ratings success--and a resulting lift in ad sales--next year. In a sense, the Tour Down Under is another sweetener to what will be the main course when Armstrong goes for an eighth title at the Tour de France on the network next summer. 

Versus will also carry the second race in Armstrong's return, the Tour of California, live in February. But until early this month, Armstrong had been noncommittal about participating in the Tour de France because of fears about his safety. Many French fans believe he has used performance-enhancing drugs and remain angry at the prospect. 

Late last month, Versus president Jamie Davis suggested that the excitement surrounding Armstrong's return to the sport--and whether he indeed would ride in the Tour de France--marked a major story line for the network in 2009. "Lance will bring in the casual fan," Davis said. "_



I'd love to see them carry it in HD... even if it's upscaled PAL 16:9


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you VS. too bad it is only lighlites.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

its a step.

i hope they carry complete coverage of the giro. two years ago they ran weekend recaps with 5 minute stage recaps on demand. that was nice, but full coverage would better.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

They carry the Tour de Faso for gods sake. Since January is no-mans land im surprised they waited til now to carry it (tour of Aus). 
For those of us who grew up (in USA) not even knowing what a spring classic or non-TDF event looked like, Im glad LA is back because we have guaranteed VS coverage for a few more years. Every year he is gone I wonder how long VS will carry Grand Tours let alone spring classics. Lets face it, we love cycling but its sub-soccer and bull riding as far as popularity goes in this country (California aside). I feel blessed every time I turn on my TV and see the TOUR OF FLANDERS or L-B-L. This was crazy talk just a decade ago or so.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

bigmig19 said:


> They carry the Tour de Faso for gods sake. Since January is no-mans land im surprised they waited til now to carry it (tour of Aus).
> For those of us who grew up (in USA) not even knowing what a spring classic or non-TDF event looked like, Im glad LA is back because we have guaranteed VS coverage for a few more years. Every year he is gone I wonder how long VS will carry Grand Tours let alone spring classics. Lets face it, we love cycling but its sub-soccer and bull riding as far as popularity goes in this country (California aside). I feel blessed every time I turn on my TV and see the TOUR OF FLANDERS or L-B-L. This was crazy talk just a decade ago or so.


AMEN!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Lance = ratings

Bring it on! The more the better.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Thank you Lance... See, his return to the sport is already helping us USA fans out...
Watching Pros race in Jan... I'm almost as excited for that as I am for Christmas...


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

TDU teams (so far)

http://www.tourdownunder.com.au/2009/?q=Teams


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.foxsports.com.au/story/0,8659,24868705-23218,00.html



> Cable TV deal will see Tour Down Under broadcast to 150 million people
> By Tim Hilferty
> January 04, 2009 SOUTH Australia will be showcased to a potential viewing audience of 150 million people with an American cable TV channel deciding to telecast live Lance Armstrong's comeback to racing in the Tour Down Under this month.
> 
> ...


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

"


> Versus is the network I work for in the States and it is a massive network," Liggett said.


Umm, not really, Phil. Hey, I'm the biggest Phil Liggett fan around but the statement above is just a little over the top. 

Insert favorite [bull riding, fishing, hunting, etc.] Versus joke/quip here.


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Surprising the Vs. isn't promoting this on their website. 

Are we now talking full live coverage? What time would that air in the US?


----------



## mhollenbeck (Aug 15, 2005)

*Versus schedule*

I found this on village voice. Don't know if it still stands. I just need to know where to set my DVR since I will be out of town.

The Versus schedule:

Sun., January 18: 4 pm
Tue., January 20: 4:30 pm
Wed., January 21: 4:30 pm
Thu., January 22: 4:30 pm
Fri., January 23: 4:30 pm
Sat., January 24: 3:30 pm
Sun., January 25: 5 pm


----------

